# Getting back in the swing



## 1wildchild

I haven't been around much. My dad passed away and the memorial service was yesterday. I'm back now and will be keeping an eye on your crazy girls :16suspect
Barb


----------



## RIVER LADY

Barb, so sorry to hear of your loss. Prayers to you and your family. 

Glad your back and ready to whip some butt.


----------



## 1wildchild

As my dad was laying in the hospital, everyone in the room, he turns to me and says "Do you have a bra holster?"!! It was out of the blue, but he had seen it on TV and thought it was a good thing for me to have. My nephew turned all of shades of red. LOL I think dad was proud of my CCW and ability to care for myself. I'll be buying the holster soon.

http://ultimateconcealedcarry.com/flashbang-videos


----------



## WALLEYEvision

1wildchild said:


> As my dad was laying in the hospital, everyone in the room, he turns to me and says "Do you have a bra holster?"!!...


Sorry for your loss Barb. 

...and welcome back

BTW...this is the type of bra holster that came to "my" mind...lol


----------



## 1wildchild

Look dude, I told you before. Don't post up those old pics of me and my friends! LMAO


----------



## WALLEYEvision

lol


----------



## ERnurse

Sorry for your loss Barb.


----------



## huntinlady

I'm sorry for the loss of your dad....my prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## 1wildchild

Funny thing just happened. I am logged on with my dad's computer. I pull up MS.com and low and behold, my dad was logged in! I never knew he even joined. He never posted. I think he just joined to check up on his girl and that crazy man she married!


----------



## Outdoors Family Queen

:sad: I know we don't know you, but I came across this and just wanted to say we're sorry about your loss. It is never easy losing anyone you love. Our family will keep you in our prayers. Hope the good memories of the times with your father carry on and may you have some more happy moments in the outdoors again.

Outdoors Family Queen


----------



## RIVER LADY

1wildchild said:


> Funny thing just happened. I am logged on with my dad's computer. I pull up MS.com and low and behold, my dad was logged in! I never knew he even joined. He never posted. I think he just joined to check up on his girl and that crazy man she married!


Of course he did, I hear that guy is a real nut job. :lol: just kidding Barb. 

 I think it's great he was on here and kept it his little secret. Typical Daddy maneuver right there. They may take a step back once their little girls get married but, never doubt, they are always watching over us.


----------



## 1wildchild

Outdoors Family Queen said:


> :sad: I know we don't know you, but I came across this and just wanted to say we're sorry about your loss. It is never easy losing anyone you love. Our family will keep you in our prayers. Hope the good memories of the times with your father carry on and may you have some more happy moments in the outdoors again.
> 
> Outdoors Family Queen


Thank you for the kind words!


----------

